# WCG-TPU May 2016 crunching Challenge- starts 5/21 @00:00 UT



## Norton (May 9, 2016)

*Hey Team,

It's been a little while since we hosted a challenge so let's fix that oversight and get one going before the heat of summer gets here and slows us down. *

*As usual we have these topics to discuss:*

- Date(s) and duration
- Format (points, results, runtime, etc.)
- Prizes*
*Definitely- already have some stuff lined up 

*Post your thoughts and ideas and let's go for it!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

Thoughts?  I'm in and ready to Rock n Roll!  


Dates?  I suppose the sooner the better as it's only going to get hotter.  it's already hot down here, but I'll be in for sure!  Before May ends?

Format?  I remember years ago when we did a project-specific challenge, CEP2 I think, and that was kind of fun.  maybe we could plan for a specific project?  But in the end, it's all good and most points works for me. 

Prizes?  Sounds awesome!  I hope I can kick in something toward prizes, and for sure some sort of game giveaway


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2016)

Sub'd. I've been meaning to try out Amazon's giveaway thing.

Example:


----------



## T-Bob (May 9, 2016)

I'm always game for a challenge.

When: ASAP, I'm moving in 3 - 4 weeks so I'll be down for a bit when that kicks off.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2016)

the i5 2400 is ready for the challenge, got the DeepCool Gammaxx 400 strapped on it and temps are 

update:  fired up WCG and its running now, temps are @ 47C or so with 60% load applied 

update 2:  upped load to 70% and temps are topping out at 52C


----------



## peche (May 9, 2016)

points challenge... always great to see milestones !
10 days could be great for a challenge.... also the last 10 days of May!

Keep crunching team!!

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2016)

Well, without question I'm in on another amazing challenge!!!!! 

However, @Norton , with your crazy work schedule lately, are you sure your prepared for one? We can sure wait awhile until your work load gets easier man. 

You always seem to devote so much time and effort into these challenges!!!!!! We all are sooooooooo grateful for all your devotion man!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

I think we need to consider some sort of initiative to try to excite other forum members that may be able to join the team, and at the same time try to get past members that joined and cooled off.

It would be awesome to get all the mods in too 


Edit: 


peche said:


> points challenge... always great to see milestones !



With some fresh teammates, we'd have some great Milestones to share! I love seeing all the Stones during a challenge time


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I think we need to consider some sort of initiative to try to excite other forum members that may be able to join the team


Some sort of "new members only" prize pool? Would need to discourage old members from creating new accounts though.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> Some sort of "new members only" prize pool? *Would need to discourage old members from creating new accounts though*.


That's not really been an issue and we usually set the forum membership requirement about a month before the challenge to keep folks from joining the forum and Team just to try and cash in on a prize 

Thinking that we use these date(s):
Start* Friday- 5/20*
End- *Saturday- 5/28 or Monday 5/30*

Thoughts?


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thinking that we use these date(s):
> Start* Friday- 5/20*
> End- *Saturday- 5/28 or Monday 5/30*
> 
> Thoughts?



Dates work for me.  I may be out of town that weekend, but my systems will be go regardless.... even better since we won't be here to mess with the pcs 



xvi said:


> Would need to discourage old members from creating new accounts though.





Norton said:


> That's not really been an issue and we usually set the forum membership requirement about a month before the challenge to keep folks from joining the forum and Team just to try and cash in on a prize



Crap and i had a whole new name I was going to create... gotta find a new way to enter  

 i don't think that'll be too big of an issue, especially since most wcg names correspond to tpu names.  Plus they have to be eligible in the forums.


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thinking that we use these date(s):
> Start* Friday- 5/20*
> End- *Saturday- 5/28 or Monday 5/30*
> 
> Thoughts?


Works for me, almost Winter here, so I can crank it up a tiny bit.


----------



## peche (May 10, 2016)

ill be in ... crunching 24/7 with all my cores!

@manofthem some people just quit, thats a shame but we cannot do a thing about it, just keep cheering up the ones that still on this wonderful world of crunching!

Regards,


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2016)

1 suggestion, make prizes available in CAN too


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2016)

I'm all for it 

Hopefully I'll have my new Xeon going in time for the challenge.


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2016)

I was thinking it was time for a long Summer Challenge, no?


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2016)

theonedub said:


> I was thinking it was time for a long Summer Challenge, no?


Maybe we'll issue an internal challenge after this one that's being proposed and setup a prize drawing in September for those that can maintain some form of daily ppd output throughout the Summer months 

Looking like we setup May 20th to start... Any input from anyone on the end date?

Also any prize ideas? Currently working on setting up 1 or 2 cruncher rig builds or combos (details pending). Also, I can donate 2x $25 Paypal gifts


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2016)

Alas I have no extra hardware to give, it's all old or sold 

Also,  a summer long internal challenge is a great idea    I'm at 6.8 million points and am itching for seven in the short term and 10 million as a long term goal


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> Also any prize ideas?



I can kick in this mouse as a possible prize: AGPtek Zelotes T-90.  It's nothing uber special, but it's decent; it actually has a comfortable pinky area.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2016)

I5 2400 getting around 2k ppd


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2016)

I'll be pausing the folding before the Challenge to have full threads rocking out 

Also, I'm going to try to get a small OC on the 2600k, as there's temp headroom with the cooler doing a decent job, and if I can get another 1k PPD, that's be awesome!


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2016)

Challenge is up- set it up to run from 5/21 thru 5/28




https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7856

Main challenge thread should be up and running by early next week. 

*Prize update:*
- 2x* cruncher rigs* or *cruncher combos* (details TBA) donated by TBA
- *AGPtek Zelotes T-90 gaming mouse* donated by @manofthem 
- 2x $25 Paypal gifts (or equivalent) donated by @Norton 
AND
a *game giveaway* hosted by the *Godzilla of Gaming* ... @manofthem 
More coming soon.... 

*Let's hear from you!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 14, 2016)

Got my badge back


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2016)

Finally after about 6 months of fiddle farting around I got the second 2P 1366 Xeon system up, running, and crunching away. 

Probably going to take a few days for it to get going good but I should be tossing up better numbers within this coming week.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2016)

Out of curiosity, the winners are those with the most ppd?for a set period of time,or am i wrong?or the most points for a certain period in other words


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Out of curiosity, the winners are those with the most ppd?for a set period of time,or am i wrong?or the most points for a certain period in other words



This challenge is between WCG Teams and the Team with the most points during the challenge wins. Challenge prizes are for those on our Team that participate during the challenge.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2016)

ill set up my other PC's, to crunch then.
the kids are home for the weekend, but mine, and i have another i5 optiplex i can dedicate for now.

Pulling out all stop,crunching crt go hard or go home edition 
Set the garage dust collector pc up.its a 3570,or some ivy bridge i5 i cant recall
Also a 4690k @4.3ghz running 100%,only 8 cores 8 threads,but tomorrow,another 4 threads will be added when the kids get tk school
That mess is a sign of genius


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2016)

its satisfyingly odd that i can run Boinc @ 100% with 120% utilization (overclock) and i see absolutely ZERO impact while using the PC. just NO difference what so ever, I LOVE the way it handles crunching. Even my Thermal headroom is decent. @ 120% load, I have 50C till TJmaXX.
I recently installed a H110i GTX and it REALLY handles heat well. One would hope with it being the absolute Highest model Corsair has to offer, but still, it Wont allow this CPU to rise above 50C, under ANY condition, including prime (at its current clocks of 4.2Ghz. that is) im sure if i raised the frequency, id get higher temps.

sorry for Double post.

*what is a Good PPD score for a 4 core NON HT'd CPU?
and what are the scores that matter? i have a score count on my Boinc manager, and then theres one on the WCG page which is hundreds of thousands highger? *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> what is a Good PPD score for a 4 core NON HT'd CPU?


Around 4,000 BOINC PPD.


jboydgolfer said:


> and what are the scores that matter? i have a score count on my Boinc manager, and then theres one on the WCG page which is hundreds of thousands higher?


WCG points =BOINC points X 7.  Since this will be a WCG challenge, the WCG points are what matters, and the score is tallied at the link Norton provided. WCG-TPU May 2016 crunching Challenge- planning thread


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2016)

thank You.
My wife took my kids to walmart, so i have All of my PC's up and running @ 100% currently, but it will drop back to only 2x i5 Quad when they get back.

I think id like to build a PC solely for crunchery, i have the space, and could just stick it into the garage, and let it run 24/7. Ill start looking around for parts likely.
anyway, i gotta get back to getting the Pool ready for summer, "fun"


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have All of my PC's up and running @ 100% currently, but it will drop back to only 2x i5 Quad when they get back.


Some of the WU's take a long time, like 12-15 hours, so crunching for a couple of hours may have no results.  As you have seen, BOINC gets out of the way when you want to use a computer.  You can even set it to stop crunching when it's in use.  The nice thing about that is that you don't have to manually start/stop it.  Or you can mess with the number of cores it uses.  It takes some experimentation to find what works for you.


jboydgolfer said:


> I think id like to build a PC solely for crunchery, i have the space, and could just stick it into the garage, and let it run 24/7. Ill start looking around for parts likely.


You might want to see what Mad_Shot has to sell.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Some of the WU's take a long time, like 12-15 hours, so crunching for a couple of hours may have no results. As you have seen, BOINC gets out of the way when you want to use a computer. You can even set it to stop crunching when it's in use. The nice thing about that is that you don't have to manually start/stop it. Or you can mess with the number of cores it uses. It takes some experimentation to find what works for you.




for me, setting it to Full utilization has worked well for the last month or two that ive had my new PC. i see no down side to having it run. However i dont run it all of the time on this PC, for reasons.

this was my best Point day, but not my best Results returned day.


----------



## T-Bob (May 15, 2016)

Definitely check with MadShot. Also if you're interested in a 2P lga1366 board shoot me a pm.


----------



## peche (May 16, 2016)

nice!
lets rock the challenge team!


Regards,


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2016)

*24 hours to go!!! 

Time to run those rigs up to speed and get to crunchy-crunchy *

Hoping to get some rest from work and get the main challenge thread up by tomorrow night  sorry Team, my energy levels have been complete crap lately due to my current workload/work stress


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> Hoping to get some rest from work and get the main challenge thread up by tomorrow night  sorry Team, my energy levels have been complete crap lately due to my current workload/work stress



No worries. I too have been a little busy and stressed and slightly absent round these parts. 

I had wanted to get another rig up and running but that doesn't look good. This week I've has to put some $$ into the Soul after everything started acting up at the same time. 

I _may_ manage to borrow 1 rig from my brother.


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2016)

Oh holy crap, its here already!!! Wow, I totally lost track of time. 

Well, I have both my 2P 1366's up, my main system with a 4790K, my brother in laws Intel 4771, and my little dual core file server that I run Plex on all running and crunching away! Hopefully we can put up some good numbers!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 20, 2016)

I'm ready!


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Wow, I didn't realize how soon it started either.  Gotta finish this last F@H Wu and then that's getting shut down til the Challenge ends


----------



## TRWOV (May 20, 2016)

I've got some games I can give away. MoT YGPM


----------



## peche (May 20, 2016)

we will crunch and also start brand new project, Open Zika, 
so lets crunch fellas!


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 20, 2016)

Why, I think it's finally time to try a gentle OC on my rig. "Only" 58k points needed for my badge...


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2016)

*GO!!! * 2 hours ago 

*Challenge is open- go get em'* 

Just got home from a long day at work a little while ago and I'm beat... will try to get the challenge thread launched before I pass out....


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2016)

And they're OFF! Starters flag has dropped.


----------



## craigo (May 21, 2016)

Hello team,

I will participate in this challenge. Will crunch regardless but also nave a very broken Razer Mamba
That really needs replacing. I reside in Australia so I will forfeit any prize that is not a mouse  or voucher for a mouse.

Kind Regards,
Craig0.

P.S: *MOUSE.*


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

craigo said:


> Will crunch regardless but also nave a very broken Razer Mamba



Oh man that sucks!! What happened to it, if I may ask?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 21, 2016)

Quiet thread for a challenge currently happening


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2016)

craigo said:


> Hello team,
> 
> I will participate in this challenge. Will crunch regardless but also nave a very broken Razer Mamba
> That really needs replacing. I reside in Australia so I will forfeit any prize that is not a mouse  or voucher for a mouse.
> ...



What stores are available to you threre? Any etailers by chance?

Regarding the challenge, i thought it began last week .... im officially an idiot


----------



## stevorob (May 21, 2016)

All my rigs are still going as usual, so I'm in this by default.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Quiet thread for a challenge currently happening



I think we are much busier this time around lol. I know I've been swamped and very much pre-occupied with a whole lot of stuff, as I believe @Norton has been with his work schedule, not to mention right now I'm out of town 

But, let's liven this thread up a bit.


----------



## T-Bob (May 21, 2016)

I still have my rigs crunching as usual and manged to add an i5-3470. Was hoping to have another hex Xeon running in time for the challenge but the cooler I ordered is lost in UPS-land. It should have been delivered on the 16th now they claim it will be here on the 23th. If that holds true then I'll have another 12 threads active Monday night.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> I still have my rigs crunching as usual and manged to add an i5-3470. Was hoping to have another hex Xeon running in time for the challenge but the cooler I ordered is lost in UPS-land. It should have been delivered on the 16th now they claim it will be here on the 23th. If that holds true then I'll have another 12 threads active Monday night.



Sweet deal, those extra threads will do very nicely!  

Was wondering who was able to expand their fleet before the Challenge started. I had hoped to but nope


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2016)

My crunching rig has been at it since last Monday  set it up so when my son Cobain plays his Lego games on steam, the app pauses


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I think we are much busier this time around lol. I know I've been swamped and very much pre-occupied with a whole lot of stuff, *as I believe @Norton has been with his work schedule*,



Much busier than I want to be- I'm currently on my *4th* alarm callout since noon yesterday! 

*EDIT/Update-* the good news is it was just a nuisance alarm since I caught it before too much damage was done and I hope to be heading for home in a few minutes... bad news is the drive to it is a 1hr round trip at a minimum 



manofthem said:


> But, let's liven this thread up a bit.


+1 please do so


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 22, 2016)

I'm crunching all out, but don't have much to say. School is out on Wednesday, so I might drop some PPD. I'd like to say I wouldn't, but let's be honest. 

Norton, what do you do that includes alarms?


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Norton, what do you do that includes alarms?


 I cover about a dozen small wastewater treatment plants as a project manager for a services division of an engineering company

OR

I operate a bunch of poop plants

Either way.... if you flush a toilet where I work then I might be on the other end of the pipe


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 22, 2016)

Now that avatar and handle make sense!


----------



## stevorob (May 22, 2016)

Aaaaaand a nice 4 hour long power outage to round out this Saturday evening for me :|


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2016)

stevorob said:


> Aaaaaand a nice 4 hour long power outage to round out this Saturday evening for me :|


Sorry to hear that


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2016)

And dont forget, we have a Game Giveaway coming this way next week.  

I've got some donations from @TRWOV and @Norton already!


----------



## theonedub (May 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And dont forget, we have a Game Giveaway coming this way next week.
> 
> I've got some donations from @TRWOV and @Norton already!



I've got (3) copies of Dead Island Riptide I picked up for a giveaway I completely spaced out on posting- could add them to the pot if you want.


----------



## stevorob (May 22, 2016)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that



First lengthy outage since I have moved into my new place (will be a year next month) - many valuable challenge points lost


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 22, 2016)

stevorob said:


> First lengthy outage since I have moved into my new place (will be a year next month) - many valuable challenge points lost



I used to get outages what seemed like bi-monthly when i lived on an island off of charleston S.C.
Everytime id check,N.C. was A -okay. Figures one has to hit THIS week.


----------



## stevorob (May 22, 2016)

We had a storm roll through last night, was kinda bad for a few mins, but I think lightning hit the substation nearby - when I called the power company to report the outage, they had an automated message stating that they had a substation failure, so kinda assume that's what did it..


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2016)

*Day 1 Results*








Looking good in a strong 2nd Place!


----------



## T-Bob (May 23, 2016)

Not bad for *Day 1 *
- Cooler appeared from UPS-land a few hours ago. I'll have another 6 core Xeon on-line within the hour.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> Cooler appeared from UPS-land a few hours ago


Late day on a Sunday?


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Looking good in a strong 2nd Place!


Great job Team!  

*GoBuuku* are you out there?


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2016)

*Day 2 results!*

Holding strong in 2nd!  







And great work by all the other teams!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2016)

Good stuff  went to my account profile to get in on the new projects too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Day 2 results!*
> 
> Holding strong in 2nd!
> 
> ...



Gotta admit, I'm pulling for the team in 21st place.  Their home page links to a BBQ restaurant in Kansas City!  They also mention bacon in their team description.  Must go eat breakfast....


----------



## peche (May 23, 2016)

Crunching, !
my little farm is working flawless..!


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Gotta admit, I'm pulling for the team in 21st place.  Their home page links to a BBQ restaurant in Kansas City!  They also mention bacon in their team description.  Must go eat breakfast....



  Oh man that's fantastic!  Gotta love BBQ and Crunching!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Oh man that's fantastic!  Gotta love BBQ and Crunching!


And bacon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2016)

Im in for the challenge as it will probably be one of my lasts since my PPD will go way down in the near future. The 48 core server I am using is going to get re-purposed for a traffic monitoring server.


----------



## peche (May 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And bacon!


and beers


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im in for the challenge as it will probably be one of my lasts since my PPD will go way down in the near future. The 48 core server I am using is going to get re-purposed for a traffic monitoring server.



Should have known that a mention of bacon would drum up @brandonwh64 

Glad to have you aboard! 



thebluebumblebee said:


> And bacon!





peche said:


> and beers



I read these comments right when I was talking to partner about his clogged heart trouble  right on


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2016)

Nice update @[Ion]


----------



## xvi (May 24, 2016)

I've hijacked started stress testing a server at work, so there should be some extra points rolling in from me.
Edit: Free-DC stats for the rig here.


brandonwh64 said:


> The 48 core server I am using is going to get re-purposed for a traffic monitoring server.


Okay, so what are the other 47 cores going to do?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've hijacked started stress testing a server at work, so there should be some extra points rolling in from me.
> Edit: Free-DC stats for the rig here.
> 
> Okay, so what are the other 47 cores going to do?



It will be monitoring 40GB of traffic (Multiple ISP BGP's)


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

Great, the 4770k is working on 2 beta-cep2 wus, both about 5-6hrs in with an estimated 25-27hrs to go   



Edit: must be some false readings...  1 disappeared so I assume it finished.  still one left though


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2016)

I had one also, estimated time to completion was around 1.5 days.


----------



## xvi (May 24, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> It will be monitoring 40GB of traffic (Multiple ISP BGP's)


Welp, that beats my ~750Mbps peak. SolarWinds?


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

Agh, just realized that rig 2 has been folding while crunching which I didn't want; thought I stopped it during the Challenge. But it explains the lower than expected PPD on the 2600k, as well as the high numbers reported for folding. 



Anyway, expect a game giveaway to pop up in the next day or 2. I haven't forgotten, just been swamped lol


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

*Day 3 Results! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> Welp, that beats my ~750Mbps peak. SolarWinds?



NTOP and solarwinds


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2016)

I have some Beta CEP2's with an estimated completion time of almost 55 hours, and a couple of others listed at nearly 49 hours.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have some Beta CEP2's with an estimated completion time of almost 55 hours.  I have a couple of others at nearly 49 hours.



Is that 49hrs into the wu? Keep an eye on them, I think they should go a little quicker


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Is that 49hrs into the wu? Keep an eye on them, I think they should go a little quicker


Changed the wording.  Estimated Completion Times (ECT) only.  My one system is currently working on a couple of ECT ~36 hour WU's.

Edit: The big news is that I have some VALID CEP2 beta's!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Changed the wording.  Estimated Completion Times (ECT) only.  My one system is currently working on a couple of ECT ~36 hour WU's.
> 
> Edit: The big news is that I have some VALID CEP2 beta's!!!!!



That's a step in the right direction! Just checked and I too have some validation, no errors. Not too many altogether but I'll take it 



Edit: 
According to wcg result page, these betas seem to take about 6-9hrs with one reading 12hrs. That beats 25+hrs


----------



## Zachary85 (May 25, 2016)

I almost missed this one.   I did fire up my old retired server and my only laptop left of my former mighty (well, kind of..) laptop fleet.  It managed to boost my output from less than 2K per day to around 10K per day.    (I need to check in here more often)


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> That's a step in the right direction! Just checked and I too have some validation, no errors. Not too many altogether but I'll take it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked mine and it took slightly longer than that, but not much, and the points are a bit lower than HST W.U's.
Open Zika are short and have very low points on my system, guessing around 60 points per W.U. on average.


----------



## yotano211 (May 25, 2016)

I just added 2 4710qm and 1 4700qm to the pot. Kinda forgot about the event.


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2016)

*Day 4 Results*


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2016)

Great work Team!  

Thanks to my crazy ass work schedule not backing off we will hold the prize giveaway this weekend and we'll hold the drawings on Monday.


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks to my crazy ass work schedule not backing off we will hold the prize giveaway this weekend and we'll hold the drawings on Monday.



Unfortunately I'm in a very similar boat, so the game giveaway has been delayed as well. I hope I can 'get it up' tomorrow night


----------



## Caring1 (May 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I hope I can 'get it up' tomorrow night


But what about the game giveaway?


----------



## yotano211 (May 26, 2016)

peche said:


> and beers


and boobs


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2016)

*Day 5 Results *


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2016)

We are holding a pretty solid 2nd place. 

Looks like Team China is going to pull this one off.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2016)

been basically on the one main PC, which is busy with a 5 family members on it, but has managed to put in some "work" , not much compared to most of You, but even pennies add up  avg PPd/ 3,120 , avg wrk per day, 9+ hours, not TOO bad. most of it on a 4690k.






^^ you can see i was a bit early, i thought the challenge began sooner. ^^


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

*Day 6 Results *

Sorry I forgot to post this earlier, totally slipped my mind 







Looking back, it may have updated a little so numbers might be slightly off per exact day, not sure.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

*Day 7 Results *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2016)

rig is back up after not being set to run at login, i sometimes turn it off at night.  I also have 2 Lego games as exclusive apps as my son plays them and the games sometimes crash when WCG is running.


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2016)

Sorry guys, thought I posted this earlier... 



*Day 8 Results! *  









Great work team!


----------



## stinger608 (May 29, 2016)

Yep, we spanked everyone but Team China!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2016)

did we ever list the prizes ppl would be entering for?  Also a strong 2nd place is a great showing


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> did we ever list the prizes ppl would be entering for?



Not yet but I'll get it in within the next couple of days... been too tired to get it posted 


AlienIsGOD said:


> Also a strong 2nd place is a great showing


Agreed- 2nd place is damn fine job Team!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2016)

Norton said:


> Not yet but I'll get it in within the next couple of days... been too tired to get it posted



was only wondering my good sir  take your time


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2016)

Norton said:


> been too tired to get it posted



I feel your pain, I really do. "One day at a time" is what I've been telling myself lately, only way to make it


----------

